# ADOPTED: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10986616 

I am a friendly 10 year old German Shepherd Dog who was turned in by my owner with my friend Brody. I am very smart too! I recently passed my AKC Canine Good Citizen test, which means I can walk nicely on a leash and I know my basic commands of sit, down, and stay. I will need a little practice on these skills from time to time so that I don't forget them. I lived in a house with a cat and my medical records are on file at the shelter.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

You know what bothers me so much, is I would of given anything to have Titan with me still- I lost him at 10 and a half to cancer- YET people just throw away their seniors like they are nothing. I wish I could have a senior center at my house for the dogs.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

Bump!

Danni, seniors are BEST, in my opinion!! I got my first GSD at age 7, and he lived to be 15. The best years are the senior years. For the owner, senior years mean an easier time, a warm, longstanding relationship. Bear will make someone a wonderful companion-- and best friend!


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

Does anyone know if this is a kill shelter? He certainly doesn't look 10 (teeth and gums seem to be in good condition) but because of his age, he may be there a while. This boy is going to haunt me and may cause me to do something foolish...like going there and bringing him home. If he was low energy and good with small male dogs (especially a reactive one), I would consider fostering him for a reputable rescue. He should not be spending his golden years in a shelter.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

I just emailed the shelter to get more info.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

He lived with a cat...


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

Patti I agree about them being best! I had a GSD as a child for a short time (he was already elderly when I was very young, he died when I was 6) and then my mom decided on Labs. My first GSD I got on my own as an adult was also 7!! I went to the breeder to pick a pup (before I knew about rescue) and was told they needed to place him as they werent breeding him, and they wanted a home for him to live out his golden years in. It was love at first sight, I knew he was the one. He was my heart dog, and sadly, I only had a few years with him.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*



> Originally Posted By: KaitadogHe lived with a cat...


There's 'living' with a cat then there is 'coexisting' with a cat ...
















I can leave my dogs out with the cats and not worry about the cats' safety. This is a good thing since I foster for a cat rescue. (Actually, when I'm not home the dogs are crated.) Then there are situations where there may be a general truce, but the dogs can't be completely trusted with their feline companions.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

Ah, it was worth a shot, right?


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*



> Originally Posted By: KaitadogAh, it was worth a shot, right?


Well I'm still waiting to hear back from the shelter. Bear's face just got to me, I think it's his eyes. I live in a townhouse complex with plenty of grass but no fence, which is why I mentioned low energy. But there are plenty of places to go for long walks. Honestly, my only concerns would be barking (close neighbors) and my little butthead of a Corgi/Cattle Dog mix, Indy (he's the one laying upside down in my avatar). He's very reactive with other dogs unless they're of a certain personality and I'm very careful with proper introductions.

But I would love to foster this boy and see him go to his perfect retirement home. If I had my own home with more space, it would be mine.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

Aw, what a sweet looking guy. I have a feeling he is really easy going.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

A little more info on the ad for his "brother" Brody, they got dropped at the shelter after the family split up. Both dogs also say no small children.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

He recently got his good citizen test passed and they are just getting rid of him???? What is wrong with people???? Hats off to the Shelter workers...I could never hold in my anger the way that they are required to. 
He really doesn't look 10. And Danni, you are so right....how much we want our dogs to live long enough in their senior years and then have dopes like this dump their dogs....


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

He is a gorgeous boy! If he were closer to me I would take him in a heart beat...


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

He is a beautiful boy! he doesn't look 10!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

If anybody needs help pulling this boy, pm me.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

Still haven't heard back from the shelter after emailing them yesterday.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

Max and Angel came from here!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=644496&page=1&nt=2&fpart=1


----------



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*

I adopted a cat from there a year or so back. Nice place and friendly people when I was there. If transport help is needed I can help. Its only 15 minutes from me.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*



> Originally Posted By: fuzzmomStill haven't heard back from the shelter after emailing them yesterday.


Lisa, any news yet? If not, maybe I can help. Please email me at [email protected] if needed.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Scituate, RI--10 year old Male, "Bear"*



> Originally Posted By: MatsiRedLisa, any news yet? If not, maybe I can help. Please email me at [email protected] if needed.


No, not yet. I was gone all day today so I wasn't able to call but I will tomorrow.


----------



## fuzzmom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Bear has been adopted!!!*

I just got off the phone with the shelter and was told that Bear has been placed!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bear has been adopted!!!*

That's great!!!! Thanks for following up!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Bear has been adopted!!!*

Great News! Another sweet senior gets a home!!


----------

